# Seduced



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2020)

_*Your fingertips*
*skillfully sculpted desire*
*softly smoothed away*
*sharp edges of shyness*
*sensuous kisses erased resistance *
*exposing my submission*

*Your hands*
*contoured my curves to fit
your body
and let me see for the first time
my beauty reflected in
your eyes
*




_


----------



## EternalGreen (Nov 12, 2020)

What an excellent poem. Thanks for sharing.

Line 9 tripped me a little bit. I'm not sure if it's supposed to say "my body" or if there's a hidden meaning.


----------



## PiP (Nov 12, 2020)

Exceptional poem, Fire!

Loved this line
_*sensuous kisses erased resistance*_


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> _*Your fingertips*
> *skillfully sculpted desire*
> *softly smoothed away*
> *sharp edges of shyness*
> ...





EternalGreen said:


> What an excellent poem. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Line 9 tripped me a little bit. I'm not sure if it's supposed to say "my body" or if there's a hidden meaning.



Hummmm... maybe the line break is causing some confusion...
Is this better:
"Your hands
contoured my curves to fit your body"

Thank you for your feedback, it is appreciated


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2020)

PiP said:


> Exceptional poem, Fire!
> 
> Loved this line
> _*sensuous kisses erased resistance*_



Thank you, Miss PiP! This is an old poem that I dragged out and reworked a little... glad you enjoyed...


----------



## PiP (Nov 12, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you, Miss PiP! This is an old poem that I dragged out and reworked a little... glad you enjoyed...



I am glad you did. It oozes passion and seduction


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 13, 2020)

thank you for the the read Fire, loved the alliteration.


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 13, 2020)

I remember this sensuous delight it was quite titillating then and more so now.  This is visually stunning, two lovers reflected in each other,  the shy lover realizing her beauty and allure through the eyes  of her more confident lover. Each one melts into the other-- 

beautiful and luscious ..   


warmest
bob


----------



## Gofa (Nov 14, 2020)

I take it there was a second date


----------



## Gofa (Nov 14, 2020)

Ive returned the poem still a splinter in my wood box 

contoured my curves
to fit his shape


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 14, 2020)

rcallaci said:


> I remember this sensuous delight it was quite titillating then and more so now.  This is visually stunning, two lovers reflected in each other,  the shy lover realizing her beauty and allure through the eyes  of her more confident lover. Each one melts into the other--
> 
> beautiful and luscious ..
> 
> ...




Thank you, Maestro! I love that you understand every subtle nuance of this poem and your comment, I will treasure...

all my love and respect...
Grasshopper....


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 14, 2020)

Gofa said:


> I take it there was a second date




LOL... What makes you think THIS was a first date......




Gofa said:


> Ive returned the poem still a splinter in my wood box
> 
> contoured my curves
> to fit his shape



"His shape" is too vague, although the alliteration would be lovely....thank you for your deeelightful comments...

Thank you Dannyboy, I appreciate your kind words...


----------



## Gofa (Nov 14, 2020)

Too vague
i thought it particularly pointed   :fat:

Leading someone feel good about themselves
is a true act of loving


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 14, 2020)

The reflection of the person in the other person's eyes is what made the interpretation of the theme work for me. It was an original take on seduction as a subject and theme. I enjoyed the poem and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 14, 2020)

Theglasshouse said:


> The reflection of the person in the other person's eyes is what made the interpretation of the theme work for me. It was an original take on seduction as a subject and theme. I enjoyed the poem and thanks for sharing.



Thank you , I enjoyed reading your thoughts about this poem... understanding WHY you like a poem is vital to understanding HOW to write...


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 15, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> _*Your fingertips*
> *skillfully sculpted desire*
> *softly smoothed away*
> *sharp edges of shyness*
> ...



The mental image of a sculptor crafting desire from shyness is a wonderfully creative and unique way to gently describe the art of seduction. The metaphor runs through the entire poem and ends perfectly with the sculptor's creation viewed as a reflection in his eyes.

Your editing of this poem is superb and the result is just brilliant. Loved it!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 15, 2020)

jenthepen said:


> The mental image of a sculptor crafting desire from shyness is a wonderfully creative and unique way to gently describe the art of seduction. The metaphor runs through the entire poem and ends perfectly with the sculptor's creation viewed as a reflection in his eyes.
> 
> Your editing of this poem is superb and the result is just brilliant. Loved it!



YES! Yes... exactly what you so eloquently expressed ,,, the way you unfold a poem, and expose the secrets of the poem is fabulous... ... jen, your comments are treasured...love you bunches, thank you


----------



## stony (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you for that healthy slab of alliteration! I really enjoyed it!


----------

